# Brazil: 360 Degrees



## ChitownCity (May 11, 2010)

Good Morning Brazil. Because of the misinterpretations and over sensitivity that has arisen in the previous Brazilian photo thread resulting in it being locked, I felt it necessary to open a photo tour showcasing Brazil's Good, Bad, AND Ugly sides. It is open to any and everyone for contributions to show off all aspects of this country. If you cannot appreciate and respect that Brazil is a multifaceted and beautifully made country with less desirable areas, I suggest that you do not continue on from this point.....



Sunrise Over Sao Paulo Brazil by FLUEX, on Flickr


Silhouettes by sergiocruz, on Flickr


Planeta Minhocão by kassá, on Flickr


downtown sao paulo by marcosvaz, on Flickr


IMG_7035 by anthony.bak, on Flickr


Prove it! by marcuslyra, on Flickr


City Center - São Paulo, Brazil by sergiocruz, on Flickr


the "minhocao" downtown sao paulo by marcosvaz, on Flickr


SÃO PAULO by Yahoo! Notícias, on Flickr


2010-08-20 Swap Meet by hollywoodsmile78, on Flickr


SÃO PAULO by Yahoo! Notícias, on Flickr


On the Road - XXXIV by carf, on Flickr


SÃO PAULO by Yahoo! Notícias, on Flickr


SÃO PAULO by Yahoo! Notícias, on Flickr


Little Church by sergiocruz, on Flickr


Skateboarding Commuter by Ricardo Carreon, on Flickr


Radial Leste (37) by Yahoo! Notícias, on Flickr


A Fortaleza Submersa by EL Gabriel Gonçalves, on Flickr


Crossing the Street, Consolacão Street by Ricardo Carreon, on Flickr


São Paulo by Esmerelda Rose, on Flickr


Porto Alegre by Ander Vaz, on Flickr


Vamos começar a colorir a cidade jogando m&m's aos pombos. by Rodolfo Barreto, on Flickr


Sao Paulo Street by hayman.look, on Flickr


2010-02-06-IMG_6129 by martin_kalfatovic, on Flickr


Sao Paulo by Donovan Pacheco, on Flickr





DC200109-CUL3585 by Paulo Pampolin, on Flickr


Porto Alegre by Ander Vaz, on Flickr


Recife do alto by [L]eo Mosimann., on Flickr


Belo Horizonte by jacyara.deoliveira, on Flickr


Rio_071209-36 by Hornet1975, on Flickr






Early in the morning !! by Rebeca Mello, on Flickr


I just wanna relax by sergiocruz, on Flickr



Salvador - Bahia  by Serlunar, on Flickr


Click - Verônica Silva by Patrícia Artioli, on Flickr


Porto Alegre dos Ipês by Ander Vaz, on Flickr


Click - Verônica Silva by Patrícia Artioli, on Flickr


Porto Alegre do Ipê roxo by Ander Vaz, on Flickr


Nathy [+1] by Simmy Cohen, on Flickr


Centro de Recife / Downtown Recife by Márcio Cabral de Moura, on Flickr


downtown sao paulo by marcosvaz, on Flickr


São Paulo sunset by sergiocruz, on Flickr


Ipanema Brazil Girls on Flamengo Beach! by Brazil Carnival Costumes For Sale, on Flickr


São Paulo, sunday afternoon by sergiocruz, on Flickr


Sometimes, thongs are best left alone by fulminating, on Flickr


brazil nordeste by plantlife2008, on Flickr



Boys of Ipanema by chelseafb, on Flickr


Olinda - Pernambuco - Brasil by Lyssuel Calvet, on Flickr


Boys of Ipanema by chelseafb, on Flickr


Beach from Fortaleza. by rianneschreier, on Flickr


Charming Rua (Street) do Bom Jesus, Old City of Recife, Brazil by Bencito the Traveller, on Flickr


Recife Brazil by Rgonaz, on Flickr


Untitled by somebody_, on Flickr


Porto Alegre do Ipê roxo by Ander Vaz, on Flickr








sampa by celspbr, on Flickr


Favela São Pedro by Adonis Guerra, on Flickr



Elas só queriam outro barraco by Diego Padgurschi (www.diego.fot.br), on Flickr


Polícia Militar x Polícia Civil by Diego Padgurschi (www.diego.fot.br), on Flickr


DC 090171 by Paulo Pampolin, on Flickr


SÃO PAULO by Yahoo! Notícias, on Flickr


URBAN DETECTIVES by maíra acayaba, on Flickr


URBAN DETECTIVES by maíra acayaba, on Flickr


Paraisópolis by Maíra Soares, on Flickr


CONFLITO EM PARAISÓPOLIS by Rivaldo Gomes, on Flickr


Favela street life by fulminating, on Flickr


Museu da Casa Brasileira exibe mostra A Cidade Informal do Século XXI by Governo do Estado de São Paulo, on Flickr


Campo do Palmeirinha by MINHAU, on Flickr


On the Road - XVIII by carf, on Flickr


São Paulo Favelas (39 of 40) by FROLAB, on Flickr


incendio em favela by www.transitoaovivo.com, on Flickr


Um pouco de alegria by Iberê Thenório, on Flickr


On the Road - XXXVIII by carf, on Flickr


OUTSIDER by Adonis Guerra, on Flickr


Poverty by Sphinkter, on Flickr






São Paulo-Bairro da Liberdade-ANO NOVO CHINÊS-ANO DO BOI-2009 (Chinese New Year Celebrations,2009) by LUIZ: São Paulo's Eyes, on Flickr


Sausages by sergiocruz, on Flickr


one is missing by micmol , on Flickr


Brazilian food by Silvana Canto Carlos, on Flickr


Carnaval de Olinda 2009 by Gerardo Lazzari, on Flickr


Ta Bom, Brazilian food truck by Guzzle & Nosh, on Flickr


Salgueiro - Carnaval 2010 by Taia Rock, on Flickr


Thalita Andrade 2008 Muse of Ipatinga by Brazil Carnival Costumes For Sale, on Flickr


Carnaval 2011 by habermann 1, on Flickr


IMG_3914.JPG by jazzyjess, on Flickr


De Baiana de Rio Carnaval - Golden - Agencia FotoBR by Brazil Carnival Costumes For Sale, on Flickr



Mercado Central - Belo Horizonte, Brazil by whl.travel, on Flickr







Sao Paulo by Diego Padgurschi (www.diego.fot.br), on Flickr


São Paulo at night - 02 by sergiocruz, on Flickr


São Paulo by david.bank (www.david-bank.com), on Flickr


Noite na cidade de São Paulo by Marco Pajola, on Flickr


Sao Paulo at night by LisaMarieSD, on Flickr


São Paulo at night - 03 by sergiocruz, on Flickr


São Paulo Reflections by sergiocruz, on Flickr


At the Speed of São Paulo II by Discaciate, on Flickr


Gravity as a thing of the past. by Otávio Burin, on Flickr


Helio by night in Paris by urbanhearts, on Flickr


Curitiba Nights 004 by Shawn Phelps, on Flickr


Ouro Preto, MG (Brazil) - Street carpets - Semana Santa by Monica CMV, on Flickr


sao paulo skyline by Fernando Stankuns, on Flickr


Bela vista - São Paulo, SP by paulo jose, on Flickr


----------



## ChitownCity (May 11, 2010)

*Please Wait For The Next Page To Add additional Pictures* I hope you all enjoy ....


----------



## Natsudie (Nov 12, 2007)

> Sao Paulo Street by hayman.look, on Flickr


*My favorite pic, by far *


----------



## Mike_UT (Sep 1, 2010)

A beautiful and artistic thread! Congrats!


----------



## Positronn (Jan 25, 2008)

Diverse. It's hard, but I think this word describes all.

The thread is amazing, an arthistic perspective by pictures of a nude and crude Brasil.


----------



## LS Kim (Jun 26, 2006)

Yes, this is Brasil.

Nice thread :cheers:


----------



## FlyingDutchman (Sep 6, 2006)

Nice thread and great phot's!
But the title of this photo: Summer carnival, Rotterdam 2010 (Zomercarnaval) by Karel F., on Flickr, says that it was made in Rotterdam (Netherlands), not in Brazil


----------



## Northsider (Jan 16, 2006)

waiting for next page


----------



## Northsider (Jan 16, 2006)

Is it next page yet?


----------



## Northsider (Jan 16, 2006)

almost...


----------



## Northsider (Jan 16, 2006)

*My Pictures*

getting there...


----------



## vitinhooo (May 1, 2007)

Pretty nice! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## felipeskyscraper2 (May 12, 2010)

Really interesting !the diversity is awesome.


----------



## ChitownCity (May 11, 2010)

FlyingDutchman said:


> Nice thread and great phot's!
> But the title of this photo: Summer carnival, Rotterdam 2010 (Zomercarnaval) by Karel F., on Flickr, says that it was made in Rotterdam (Netherlands), not in Brazil


lol Thanks for pointing that out... Its removed.


----------



## Northsider (Jan 16, 2006)

^^ haha, whoops!


----------



## Northsider (Jan 16, 2006)

Can't wait anymore, I hope this is the next page :-D

All by me:


----------



## ChitownCity (May 11, 2010)

^ WOW!!! I knew your photography skills were great and all... But Damn!!!


----------



## up7down (Apr 19, 2006)

This is really nice, great pics !!!!!


----------



## Maria Theresa (Jul 1, 2005)

Where are the beautiful areas of Brazil? I only see poor and decaying places here.


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

Fantastic pictures!


----------



## Northsider (Jan 16, 2006)

> Where are the beautiful areas of Brazil? I only see poor and decaying places here.


This _IS_ beautiful to me. Your post has been reported so this thread doesn't get ruined by the likes you and others. Please read the 'disclaimer' before posting next time:


> _If you cannot appreciate and respect that Brazil is a multifaceted and beautifully made country with less desirable areas, I suggest that you do not continue on from this point....._






> WOW!!! I knew your photography skills were great and all... But Damn!!!


Heh, thanks. I was on a roll for a while.


----------



## Alexpilsen (May 3, 2009)

Maria Theresa said:


> Where are the beautiful areas of Brazil? I only see poor and decaying places here.


I agree.


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

*Some pics from my thread*

*São Paulo*


Museu do Ipiranga por Inês - SP, no Flickr


Prédios comerciais por Inês - SP, no Flickr


Shopping Light por Inês - SP, no Flickr


Viaduto do Chá por Inês - SP, no Flickr


Vista do Edifício Matarazzo - Viaduto do Chá por Sweet.Pearl, no Flickr


Vista do Edifício Matarazzo - Vale do Anhangabaú por Sweet.Pearl, no Flickr


skyline por Fernando Stankuns, no Flickr


"Deusa da Arquitetura e da Engenharia" Galileo Emendabili por ARTExplorer, no Flickr


Obelisco  por jorgedelamare, no Flickr


Skyline de São Paulo vista do Jockey Club por Joao Galdino, no Flickr


Santo Amaro / Brooklin - São Paulo - Brasil por Francisco Aragão, no Flickr


Hotel Room View, São Paulo por Globe Trodden, no Flickr


ruy ohtake, hotel unique, sao paulo brazil april 2006 por seier+seier, no Flickr


Unique Night por weber_jochen, no Flickr


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

*Salvador-Bahia*


Salvador por joelmaaalves, no Flickr


Salvador por joelmaaalves, no Flickr


Salvador skyline por Jerry M. Photographer, no Flickr


Salvador Skyline por S.R. Photos, no Flickr


Corredor da Vitória por Iuri Peixoto, no Flickr


Casa da Vitoria, Salvador, Bahia, Brazil por hiddenpousadasbrazil, no Flickr


----------



## ChitownCity (May 11, 2010)

Olinda by pedro valadares, on Flickr


Belas virtudes! by rafael alves de souza, on Flickr


Recife- View of Boa Viagem from the South by valeriasf, on Flickr


Danyelle by Vitor Guerson, on Flickr


The street is on fire! by dreamindly, on Flickr


bourbon shopping by Fernando Stankuns, on Flickr


pope benedict xvi by Fernando Stankuns, on Flickr


Misericórdia by pedro valadares, on Flickr


ouro preto - brazil by chillntravel, on Flickr


bratke by Fernando Stankuns, on Flickr


banca de queijos e frios by Fernando Stankuns, on Flickr


Olinda by pedro valadares, on Flickr


Brazil Trip 2008 - 01242008 - 204 by Robert Blackie, on Flickr


Isay Weinfeld: Iparanga by si_luthuna, on Flickr


sao_paulo_market_01.JPG by laMise, on Flickr


MASP 04 by weyerdk, on Flickr


----------



## ChitownCity (May 11, 2010)

parque do ibirapuera by Fernando Stankuns, on Flickr


Architecture, Brazil by dreamindly, on Flickr


é proibido defecar neste local by subcomandanta, on Flickr


houses by Fernando Stankuns, on Flickr


rio de janeiro by Fernando Stankuns, on Flickr


corredores by Fernando Stankuns, on Flickr


Rua de São Bento by pedro valadares, on Flickr


sem-teto by Fernando Stankuns, on Flickr


COPAN Sao Paulo 1 by weyerdk, on Flickr


Olinda e Recife by pedro valadares, on Flickr


Municipal Market 34 by Serlunar, on Flickr


Janela Urbana by pedro valadares, on Flickr


Curitiba mosque by henribergius, on Flickr


cebolinha by Fernando Stankuns, on Flickr


fau usp by Fernando Stankuns, on Flickr


----------



## ChitownCity (May 11, 2010)

Alexpilsen said:


> I agree.


*If You Are Looking For a Thread Filled With Beach Resorts and Millionaire Mansions & Suburbs Then This is Not The Place Nor Website For That....*


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm loving this thread


----------



## jecarega (Apr 9, 2011)

Why was this thread censored, and my posts deleted?

For example: Where is my post with the Méier neighborhood in Rio de Janeiro (an average neighborhood with no "elites" living in it)? Why the post was deleted?


----------



## jecarega (Apr 9, 2011)

If it's Brazil 360 degrees, let's see the cities and towns in the "interior" (hinterland) of the Brazilian states with lower GDP per capita. Sorry if you're going to be disappointed for not finding the poverty that you would like to see, even in the hinterland of the less fortunate states, away from the state capitals.

For example: let's see the city of *Arapiraca*, in the state of *Alagoas*. Alagoas is the Brazilian state with the third lower GDP per capita. Among the 27 states of Brazil, Alagoas ranks 25th in terms of per capita income.

The city of Arapiraca is the second largest city in Alagoas, with a population of 210,000 residents. Arapiraca is located 135 kilometers away from the coastal city of Maceió (the state capital and largest city).

All pictures are from Brazilian SSC user *Baianóide*.



Baianóide said:


>


And that was the second city in the state with the third lower per capita income, a city located in the hinterland, away from the coastal touristic areas.

I imagine how disappointing it should be not find the poverty you were expecting to find.


----------



## ChitownCity (May 11, 2010)

^What are you talking about?


----------



## Northsider (Jan 16, 2006)

> let's see the cities and towns in the "interior" (hinterland) of the Brazilian states with lower GDP per capita. Sorry if you're going to be disappointed for not finding the poverty that you would like to see


I've been to Manaus and saw plenty of poverty. Not nearly as much (as it appears) as the coastal cities, but it's there if you look. I'll also be in Volta Redonda soon, I'll be sure to take some pictures.



> Why was this thread censored, and my posts deleted?


Maybe it was a different thread?


----------



## jecarega (Apr 9, 2011)

^^ I'm talking about the fact that people can't find the "pornographic misery" they should expect to find in a city located in a state with the third lower per capita income in Brazil. A city that's not even the state capital, a city that's not even the largest city in the state, a city that's not even a coastal touristic city.

The 210,000 residents of Arapiraca are much more representative of the average Brazilians than people living in "slums" of Rio de Janeiro.


----------



## jecarega (Apr 9, 2011)

More Arapiraca (quoting from the Brazilian forum):



Luiz alberto said:


> ​


----------



## ChitownCity (May 11, 2010)

jecarega said:


> ^^ I'm talking about the fact that people can't find the "pornographic misery" they should expect to find in a city located in a state with the third lower per capita income in Brazil. A city that's not even the state capital, a city that's not even the largest city in the state, a city that's not even a coastal touristic city.
> 
> The 210,000 residents of Arapiraca are much more representative of the average Brazilians than people living in "slums" of Rio de Janeiro.


I think you should read the first post one more time before you get on the defensive. 

And also, *Please do not quote pictures from other threads!!! If you would like to contribute to this thread Please post a) Your Own Pics. Or b) Pics you found from the internet.* Each thread should offer something unique....


----------



## Alexpilsen (May 3, 2009)

This thread is purely provocative. Most of photos showing degrated areas are very old and most of that places had been changed. Some favelas showed were improved too... Mean, this thread remains provocative at all. Because it doesnt show Brasil like Brasil really is. What we are asking is why you dont show the real Brasil, mean a country predominantly crowded by middle class and upper classes neighborhoods... 

You're just trying to be provocative. What i'm guessing is just why.


----------



## Northsider (Jan 16, 2006)

> This thread is purely provocative. Most of photos showing degrated areas are very old and most of that places had been changed


So there has to be guidelines, a certain percentage, for the amount of photos showing decent vs poor areas? LOL, you make me laugh. Jeeze, propaganda at its finest.



> You're just trying to be provocative. What i'm guessing is just why.


It only appears provocative because you are _looking_ for it to be provocative. There are many many photos here that show nice areas of Brazil. Do these not count because there are some favelas or other poor looking photos? 



> What we are asking is why you dont show the real Brasil,


"Real" Brazil is purely subjective. The photos are of Brazil, plain and simple. Enjoy it or don't. There are plenty of threads that show Brazil's beauty. Go there and be happy.


----------



## jecarega (Apr 9, 2011)

ChitownCity said:


> I think you should read the first post one more time before you get on the defensive.
> 
> And also, *Please do not quote pictures from other threads!!! If you would like to contribute to this thread Please post a) Your Own Pics. Or b) Pics you found from the internet.* Each thread should offer something unique....


Pics that I found in the threads of the Brazilian SSC forum are pics "found from the internet". Most of the non-Brazilian users would never see those pics if I didn't post it here. In fact, most non-Brazilian users would never see any pic from Arapiraca or any other city in the hinterlands of Northeastern Brazil.


----------



## Positronn (Jan 25, 2008)

Alexpilsen said:


> This thread is purely provocative. Most of photos showing degrated areas are very old and most of that places had been changed. Some favelas showed were improved too... Mean, this thread remains provocative at all. Because it doesnt show Brasil like Brasil really is. What we are asking is why you dont show the real Brasil, mean a country predominantly crowded by middle class and upper classes neighborhoods...
> 
> You're just trying to be provocative. What i'm guessing is just why.


You are the only one here being provocative. You want mess where there isn't. 

This thread isn't just about showing random pictures of Brasil. It is something more. More artistic. In addition, the pictures quoted by the other guy up there are completely not-related to the thread's proposal. I think you don't like pictures like that:



















In Northsider's words, this is beatiful for me. And this forum isn't about what YOU, only you in the whole universe, think is beatiful, not decaying, whatever.


----------



## TribunusPlebis (Mar 23, 2011)

Now this is my country! A little bit crazy, a little bit normal. A little bit gay, a little bit straight. A little bit rich, a little bit poor. A little bit peaceful, a little bit violent. But, above all, incredibly beautiful.


----------



## Alexpilsen (May 3, 2009)

I duno how to credit flickr's photos!


----------



## ChitownCity (May 11, 2010)

Just use the BB code


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

fantastic thread, keep adding Chitown!


----------



## ChitownCity (May 11, 2010)

Brazil after hours


Barra ao anoitecer by wstaeblein, on Flickr


Conjunto Nacional by kassá, on Flickr


Liga pra mim.... by kassá, on Flickr


******* by kassá, on Flickr


Avenida Paulista - Sao Paulo - Brasil by Werner_B, on Flickr


Vila Olimpia, São Paulo-Brazil by Marco A. Noguti, on Flickr


working, one of my passions... by Arlete, on Flickr


Rua Augusta  by kassá, on Flickr


Fashion in Eden by Victor Nomoto - www.victornomoto.com, on Flickr


Nova Luz - Caminhada Noturna pelo Centro by kassá, on Flickr


Atenção X9... by kassá, on Flickr


Pátio do Colégio by kassá, on Flickr


Apóstolo Paulo by kassá, on Flickr


Ano do Coelho by kassá, on Flickr


Avenida Paulista - Sao Paulo - Brasil by Werner_B, on Flickr


São Paulo by Night by kassá, on Flickr


FILE PAI | Trianon-Masp subway station by paulop75, on Flickr


Masp - Feliz Natal by kassá, on Flickr


EdenLive @HH_Club by Victor Nomoto - www.victornomoto.com, on Flickr


Edifício Planalto by kassá, on Flickr


Banca Trianon by Diógenes Araújo, on Flickr


BANESPÃO by kassá, on Flickr


Avenida Paulista - Sentido Consolacao by Jorge Takeshita, on Flickr


Capital Inicial - Arapiraca, AL by Capital Inicial, on Flickr

prostitutes?

Rua Vitória by kassá, on Flickr


Sampa centro by kassá, on Flickr


Concatedral da cidade de Arapiraca - AL - Brasil by hitalos, on Flickr


Rua do Carmo by kassá, on Flickr


Vila Madalena by kassá, on Flickr


Banco de São Paulo by kassá, on Flickr


SEXSHAKE @ HH CLUB by Victor Nomoto - www.victornomoto.com, on Flickr


P1030548 Luc Nadal-Rio de Janeiro Lapa by itdp, on Flickr


Nights by GatitaMala02, on Flickr


SUICIDE SILENCE @ São Paulo - 04.04.2010 by Victor Nomoto - www.victornomoto.com, on Flickr


Terraço do Ed. Planalto by kassá, on Flickr


----------



## muckie (Mar 14, 2006)

Great thread...

Interresting variety. Love the angles.
People's pics a bit too stereotypical though.
Love your intention btw, to show the big picture. 
But I could actually say the picture gets much bigger than this... 
Im sure that there are more peculiar and admiring type of scenes around. 

Yet, this is maninly a thread about Sao Paulo... with over 90% of the pic...

Either way, nice job.


----------



## ChitownCity (May 11, 2010)

^ Yea Sao Paulo was the starting point, but I posted just about all the SP pics I had so now the smaller cities are going to dominate the next 5 pages. i'm also compiling a set of smaller towns. Don't worry, if you haven't seen much yet there will definitely be more variety on the coming pages... (just waiting for some more comments to keep it moving)...


----------



## Northsider (Jan 16, 2006)

HMMS said:


> It shows only the ugly areas, with ugly photos...........this threat is a bad idea................Brazil isn't like that, not at all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!hno:


I'm going to Recife in 1 week, so I'll be sure to get more photos of ugly areas for your enjoyment. :nuts:


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

brazil is amazing


----------



## ChitownCity (May 11, 2010)

Untitled by rodrigo levy, on Flickr


SUPERPOP by rodrigo levy, on Flickr


Av. Prestes Maia by kassá, on Flickr



Passarela da Rocinha by ROCINHA.ORG - O Portal Oficial da Rocinha, on Flickr


PQD by BrunoEddy, on Flickr


Barra HDR - buildings & clouds by Fvmrj, on Flickr


Boiada by kassá, on Flickr


CYK901 by kassá, on Flickr


Rocinha Collors - A Rocinha pelas lentes de Ratão Diniz by ROCINHA.ORG - O Portal Oficial da Rocinha, on Flickr


Cemitério do Bom Jesus by kassá, on Flickr


[email protected] na Barra da Tijuca by violencia.visual, on Flickr


Rocinha by Kostas Pagiamtzis, on Flickr


Rocinha slum - favela - Río de Janeiro, Brazil by hanneorla, on Flickr


Teriitórios de Identidade Vitória da Conquista by agecombahia, on Flickr


Rocinha by Simon Trancart, on Flickr


Favela da Rocinha by Thiago Trajano, on Flickr


Gatinho na Praça Ramos by kassá, on Flickr


Mossoró (RN), clicada do alto da Capela de São Vicente, por Raul Pereira by nomomentocom, on Flickr


Caruaru skyline by Esena, on Flickr


Pedra Bonita by germán , on Flickr


Mercado by carlosoliveirareis, on Flickr


Honouring Yemanja by p4t21ck, on Flickr


----------



## Alexpilsen (May 3, 2009)

This photo you posted is superb!


----------



## Pedro Paulo Carreira (Jan 15, 2008)

Não gostei muito. As fotos são amostragens de lugares medonhos. Acredito que esse fotógrafo adora fotografar miséria. Algumas fotos de São Paulo ficaram boas, foi o que salvou. Quando for aos Estado Unidos vou fotografar os lugares barra pesada de Nova York (como o Bronx), sul do país (Nova Orleans de preferência) e aqueles suburbios hispânicos horrorosos de Los Angeles. Vou dar o troco.


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

^^ iiih estressado....Awsome pictures


----------



## ChitownCity (May 11, 2010)

Pedro Paulo Carreira said:


> Não gostei muito. As fotos são amostragens de lugares medonhos. Acredito que esse fotógrafo adora fotografar miséria. Algumas fotos de São Paulo ficaram boas, foi o que salvou. Quando for aos Estado Unidos vou fotografar os lugares barra pesada de Nova York (como o Bronx), sul do país (Nova Orleans de preferência) e aqueles suburbios hispânicos horrorosos de Los Angeles. Vou dar o troco.


i have no clue what this says, but i can see a lot of references to the US. Its saying something about the pictures being miseria (miserable?). pics of sao paulo. something about new york's bronx area. something about having a preference for new orleans. And something about LA's majority hispanic suburbs being horrorosos (horrible?). Can someone translate it for me


----------



## Rogerio Melo (Apr 30, 2011)

:lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock:


----------



## Northsider (Jan 16, 2006)

Rogerio Melo said:


> :lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock:


----------



## ChitownCity (May 11, 2010)

Rogerio Melo said:


> :lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock:


Don't Hate, Appreciate :banana::carrot:m))epper::clown::dance2::naughty::cucumber::eat::banana2::smug:


----------



## ChitownCity (May 11, 2010)

mopc said:


> fantastic thread, keep adding Chitown!


Will do :bowtie::dj:


----------



## ChitownCity (May 11, 2010)

anyways, time for the next page


----------



## ChitownCity (May 11, 2010)

3....


----------



## ChitownCity (May 11, 2010)

2....


----------



## LADEN (Mar 8, 2011)

Damn this thread is tight. Show more beach shots.


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI (Dec 16, 2007)

Cuiabá - MT!









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5054/5525972757_07d99b6b5f_o.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5138/5526565816_f050ca4b97_z.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5138/5525971815_8f649ec56e_o.jpg


----------



## MadeInRio (Mar 29, 2008)

More !!


----------



## mironga_110 (Oct 4, 2010)

Maria Theresa said:


> Where are the beautiful areas of Brazil? I only see poor and decaying places here.


I agree with you !!!


----------



## TribunusPlebis (Mar 23, 2011)

Maria Theresa said:


> Where are the beautiful areas of Brazil? I only see poor and decaying places here.


You and your Scandinavian Complex...Have you tried a professional help?

uke:


----------



## MadeInRio (Mar 29, 2008)

Hey guys... wake up... Our country is DIVERSE.. Do you want him to put only pictures from rich condos, which represent 1% of our cities? Come on... This thread is AMAZING.


----------



## jecarega (Apr 9, 2011)

MadeInRio said:


> Hey guys... wake up... Our country is DIVERSE.. Do you want him to put only pictures from rich condos, which represent 1% of our cities? Come on... This thread is AMAZING.



I don't know in what Brazilian city you live in, but where I live the "rich" condos and the higher middle class condos represent al least 15% of the city area.


----------



## ChitownCity (May 11, 2010)

Curitiba (Batel area) by llvsboston, on Flickr


Prisioneiros by Joarez Lessa (J.Lessa), on Flickr


Baby Rolls by pedro_hks93, on Flickr


memorial by Mathieu Struck, on Flickr


brinco do tancredo by Mathieu Struck, on Flickr


muricy by Mathieu Struck, on Flickr


Curitiba - Batel neigborhood by llvsboston, on Flickr


Disillusioned by illuminaut, on Flickr


alice´s friends by Mathieu Struck, on Flickr


WORLD`S FIRST ROTATING BUILDING - CITY of CURITIBA, BRAZIL by llvsboston, on Flickr


damas by Mathieu Struck, on Flickr


Curitiba - casa antiga by llvsboston, on Flickr


Morro da Babilonia, Rio de Janeiro by illuminaut, on Flickr


Curitiba - Rua Riachuelo by llvsboston, on Flickr


Club A 24-06-2011 - 4 by Daniel Segin Fotógrafo, on Flickr


uncertainty principle by Mathieu Struck, on Flickr


gutemberg by Mathieu Struck, on Flickr


City of Curitiba - Brazil by llvsboston, on Flickr


Salvador (BA) - Parque Pituaçú by llvsboston, on Flickr


City of Salvador, Brazil - Praça 2 de Julho by llvsboston, on Flickr


Rio de Janeiro by illuminaut, on Flickr


Passeio Marítimo - Kiaroa Eco-Luxury Resort by Kiaroa Eco-Luxury Resort, on Flickr


Rio de Janeiro Centro by illuminaut, on Flickr


.Casa da Frontaria Azulejada by Rafael Coelho Salles, on Flickr


Casas coloniais by Andreas Martin, on Flickr


Dog's Play by illuminaut, on Flickr


hanging shrubbery by Mathieu Struck, on Flickr


São Paulo:AS CORES DA PERIFERIA (Artur Alvim / Zona Leste) by LUIZ: São Paulo's Eyes, on Flickr


Pequena sereia by kassá, on Flickr


sua rua é minha casa by ndrC!, on Flickr


Fórum Social Mundial - Belém_Pará-Brasil by Kelly Pozzebon, on Flickr


Paulo(front royal) by skaterbenoliel, on Flickr


Pelourinho - Scène de rue #2 by jf garbez, on Flickr


time out of joint by Mathieu Struck, on Flickr


Nova Friburgo/RJ by Ratão Diniz, on Flickr


Frevo blues (Recife, Brazil) by goimardantas, on Flickr


Distracted by . y-, on Flickr

Now if anything looks miserable/poor it would be images like this one

casa velha by TamaraLopes, on Flickr


É dia de bola na Providência by Luiz Baltar, on Flickr


Park of Waters by Haroldo Kennedy, on Flickr


Boys having fun at the beach by alobos flickr, on Flickr


CHALLENGING THE LIMITS / DESAFIANDO OS LIMITES by Arthur Perruci, on Flickr




Curitiba, Salvador, Rio de Janeiro, Belem, Sao Paulo, Friburgo, Recife, Minas Gerais


----------



## ChitownCity (May 11, 2010)

Sao Paulo by night by illuminaut, on Flickr


The beach kiosk guy by illuminaut, on Flickr


Night Trip! (Where are we runnin'???) by Λl℮Roda®, on Flickr


Praça da bandeira - Centro Sp - 2 by Daniel Segin Fotógrafo, on Flickr


curitiba night by /fotocity, on Flickr


Recife - Brazil by GuGaa | Visit me!, on Flickr


----------



## ChitownCity (May 11, 2010)

Beach scenes coming up as requested....


----------



## ChitownCity (May 11, 2010)

- edit


----------



## LFellipe (Aug 10, 2009)

São Paulo's Downtown
tchelllo's thread


----------



## ChitownCity (May 11, 2010)

VILA VELHA, Espírito Santo State, Brazil (13) by JorgeBRAZIL, on Flickr


VILA VELHA, Espírito Santo State, Brazil (35) by JorgeBRAZIL, on Flickr


Brasil by Paulo. Tabatinga, on Flickr


São Luís, Maranhão State, Brazil. The historical center, UNESCO's World Heritage. by JorgeBRAZIL, on Flickr


Salvador de Bahia, Brazil 03 (6) by JorgeBRAZIL, on Flickr


Reflections by JorgeBRAZIL, on Flickr


CURITIBA 02 - Botanic Garden - Paraná State, Brazil (31) by JorgeBRAZIL, on Flickr


EMPEROR STREET by JorgeBRAZIL, on Flickr


Good and Ugly by Kev Brad Smith, on Flickr


Vitória, Espírito Santo, Brazil (17) by JorgeBRAZIL, on Flickr


Porto Alegre, Brazil (5) by JorgeBRAZIL, on Flickr


Vitória, Espírito Santo, Brazil (18) by JorgeBRAZIL, on Flickr


Only in Brazil is this possible by joaobambu, on Flickr


Sao Luis by Leonid Plotkin, on Flickr


Salvador de Bahia, Brazil (14) by JorgeBRAZIL, on Flickr


Chegada em Vitória by Nando Meneezes, on Flickr


GOIÂNIA, Goiás, Brazil (40) by JorgeBRAZIL, on Flickr


GOIÂNIA, Goiás, Brazil by JorgeBRAZIL, on Flickr


Vitória, Espírito Santo State, Brazil (6) by JorgeBRAZIL, on Flickr


BELÉM DO PARÁ, Brazil (107) by JorgeBRAZIL, on Flickr


Teresina city, Piauí, State, Brazil (21) by JorgeBRAZIL, on Flickr


Porto Alegre 003, Rio Grande do Sul State, Brazil (41) by JorgeBRAZIL, on Flickr


Teresina city, Piauí, State, Brazil (17) by JorgeBRAZIL, on Flickr


Porto Velho, Rondonia State, Brazil by JorgeBRAZIL, on Flickr


Sao Luis by Leonid Plotkin, on Flickr


Old & Modern by Diego3336, on Flickr


Old lady by Duarte Sergio, on Flickr


Trabalhador Urbano / Urban Worker by Cristiano de Jesus, on Flickr







Petropolis, Porto Velho, Sao Paulo, Vitoria, Salvador de Bahia, Curitiba, Sao Luis, Goiania, Teresina, Porto Alegre,


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

amazing... am thinking about visiting Brazil soon ( hopefully this November !! )


----------



## JayT (Sep 11, 2002)

Im loving this thread. Such beauty and such uglyness. So much diversity. I so want to visit Brazil. :banana:


----------



## luclasaw (Oct 12, 2008)

Fantastic! Decay and progress...a true face of a big country!!


----------



## sumer urmiyeli (Oct 2, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

A picture from april 2011 taken by me of my home town of Santos, SP state, Brazil's largest port:










From this thread.


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

Another one by me, this is Sao Paulo Opera House


----------

